
RIAA Slams Google's Anti-Piracy Efforts, Demands Even More Unreasonable Measures - johnpaultitlow
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/riaa_slams_googles_anti-piracy_efforts_demands_eve.php#.TvIj_bnnce0.hackernews
======
makecheck
It's hard to imagine a more self-entitled group of complainers than the RIAA.

I have valuable stuff in my house; it is _my job_ to protect what I own. If I
feel the items are extremely valuable, I should be prepared to personally pay
substantial amounts to keep them safe. So I buy insurance, door locks,
whatever. And for the betterment of society, we all pay taxes so that firemen
can do their jobs and give us general protection of all property.

What money has the RIAA paid to keep things safe? Their only contribution so
far seems to be raising the blood pressure of everyone else. Lawsuits count as
raising blood pressure.

The RIAA has the audacity to complain that Google spent "only" 60 million
protecting things? Is Google a security company that advertises protection
services? Even if it was, shouldn't the RIAA be footing the bill? If you want
200 million dollars worth of protection instead of 60 million, RIAA, then why
don't you pay Google 200 million?

